# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] NETFLIX

## OBIVAN1

Γειά σας. φιλοι. Ήθελα να μάθω αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα να ΣΥΝΔΈΣΩ με καλώδιο το κινητό μου ANDROID σε απλή τηλεόραση {όχι Smart} για να βλέπω NETFLIX. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα?

----------


## manolo

Δες αυτό εδώ το βιντεάκι. Αν και είναι στα ινδικά ή ταϋλανδέζικα νομίζω, παρ' όλα αυτά θα το πιάσεις το νόημα και την όλη διαδικασία ειδικά αν έχεις και λίγες τεχνικές γνώσεις.

----------


## OBIVAN1

Σ ευχαριστώ manolo. Έλεγα μήπως ένα καλώδιο USB C σε HDMI έκανε δουλειά επειδή η tv έχει υποδοχη HDMI

----------


## manolo

Αν είναι HDMI IN δε χάνεις να δοκιμάσεις αρκεί να έχεις ένα τέτοιο καλώδιο. Απλά δεν ξέρω αν αναγνωριστεί η συσκευή του κινητού από τη TV.

----------

